# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Pegasus-Box  Pegasus box v 1.2.3.

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Pegasus Box v1.2.3 - featuring Focus Flash i677* *Pegasus Box v1.2.3 is out! Added world's first support for I677 and support for I937, I847,C3750, C3752 and C5010E Samsung mobiles.*   Pegasus Box v1.2.3 Release Notes:   *I677* - world's first Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI.*I937* - Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI.*I847* - Direct Unlock.*C3750* - Read  Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Read/Write Full Flash, Patch  MSL, added original firmware converter as requested by our customers  (new converters for other platforms will be added in next updates).*C3752* - Read  Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair primary and secondary IMEI,  Read/Write Full Flash, Patch MSL, added original firmware converter as  requested by our customers (new converters for other platforms will be  added in next updates).*C5010E* - Read Unlock Codes.*Improved unlock procedure for Samsung I717, I727 and T989 phones.**Significantly improved patching procedure for most Infineon-based phones, no full reflash required* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

